# 5 man limit in NE sodak by 8:20



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

scouted the field friday and saturday night each night with about 300 honkers in it. Decided to set up this morning and wow what a blast had geese pouring into the field about 7:45 didnt have enough time to reload shells. We had to kick geese out of the spread to pick up the decoys.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Lets see some pics :beer:


----------



## snowslayerXXX (Aug 5, 2008)

you might of had a 5 man limit but you did end up with your limit and 2 bands with consecutive numbers.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

snowslayerXXX said:


> you might of had a 5 man limit but you did end up with your limit and 2 bands with consecutive numbers.


Who cares man, he was trying to tell us about HIS day not trying to turn it into a competition. :eyeroll:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Who cares man, he was trying to tell us about HIS day not trying to turn it into a competition.
> 
> 
> > :beer: Well said!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Good job. What's the limit?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

3 per person


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

looks like it was alot of fun.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> 3 per person


And I thought 8 a day was low. Glad I don't hunt S.D.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

well i guess there was talk about a 8 per person limit but that got shut down for whatever dumb reason... :******:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

8 man limit for what? The early season or late. An 8 man limit all year would be way to high, this isn't canada.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

teamshakeandbake said:


> well i guess there was talk about a 8 per person limit but that got shut down for whatever dumb reason... :ticked:


your crazy


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

In Jersey its 8 for the early residents, then to 3 for the migraters, then they go to 5 later in the season when i guess they figure some residents might be mixed in.

You can carry 7 shells tho in the early season  They hate resident geese in NJ!


----------



## okiefolder (Feb 27, 2009)

in oklahoma its 5 in early season and 3 for regular season. we killed almost 50 in 3 hunts. its was a pretty good start.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

headshot said:


> > 3 per person
> 
> 
> And I thought 8 a day was low. Glad I don't hunt S.D.


I'm glad I dont have to try to eat the massive amounts of meat Id have if the limit was 8  I suppose they are small geese more often up there though.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL :lol: at least you don't live in Iowa, limit 2!


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was thinking the same Mal in cheeseland it is 2. used to be 1 up until last season


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I'm glad I dont have to try to eat the massive amounts of meat Id have if the limit was 8 I suppose they are small geese more often up there though.


With the crappy economy the soup kitchen will take them all. I only keep the Snows,specks and mallards. :lol:


----------

